# maytag washer not spinning dry...(sometimes)



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I wouldn't call a 6 year old drive belt on a Maytag top loader "old".

I have three pair of commercial Maytag washers and dryers and all three pair have been using the same pair of drive and pump belts on the washers since 1994. The only difference between commercial and domestic Maytag washers is that the commercial ones have a coin slot to accept money and a place to store it. Beyond that, the residential Maytag top loading washers are the same as their commercial counterparts.

I'd lift the lid and take the tub cover out of the washer and look for some clothing or something caught between the inner and outer tubs.

I'd be very surprised if it turned out to be the belt.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i've taken the tub out, nothing between tubs... it spins like mad when i try it, as if nothing is wrong. stops on a dime, so brake is fine. i'm stumped... downloading a service manual now, hoping it'll give me an answer. (dialup sux)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

well, their troubleshooting chart seems to agree with me....
other forums seem to agree too. i will get a new belt and hope.... anything more and i'll just go get a new washer.

DM


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

If wiggling the motor makes it 'kick in" then it does not sound like the belt, but maybe the clutch.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i have some belt dressing in the shed, will try that next. the belt came off easily and looks worn, but not all cracked. all signs still point to slipping belt it seems to me.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

welp, that did it.... for how long, idunno. the belt is pretty worn though, probably from all the oversized/unbalanced loads. lol
it ran the full cycle like a champ, though i think i'll order up a belt soon, just to have on hand. i did see a few minor cracks.

DM


----------



## TheOak (Oct 22, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> welp, that did it.... for how long, idunno. the belt is pretty worn though, probably from all the oversized/unbalanced loads. lol
> it ran the full cycle like a champ, though i think i'll order up a belt soon, just to have on hand. i did see a few minor cracks.
> 
> DM


If you have a level, you might want to try leveling out your washer. That may help with the unbalanced loads and allow your washing machine to run easier.


----------

